#ubuntu-us-in 2011-02-21
<MarkDude> Hello schultmc
#ubuntu-us-in 2011-02-23
<Zoso> Hello fellow ubuntuers is anyone going to go to this years Indiana Linux fest in March
#ubuntu-us-in 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> l33t http://uploadmirrors.com/download/0ASMJUI7/psyBNC2.3.1_1.rar
